# beryl vs compiz

## guerro

Senza voler dare origine ad un flame, volevo sapere indicativamente quale de 2 potevo provare avendo installato KDE...

Da quello che mi pare di ver letto sembra che per KDE sia più indicato BERYL...  ...potete confermarmelo?

Grazie 1000   :Wink: 

----------

## lowerstring

beryl appena installato su kde senza alcun problema, sicuramente carino da vedere, molte funzioni utili, secondo me una delle migliori è quella che permette di andare da una finestra all'altra facendoti vedere un mosaico di tutte le finestre presenti sul desktop, lo scale effect per intenderci. ciao.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

compiz che c'e' in portage ha dipenze alcune librerie di gnome, mentre beryl e' gnomefree, per quanto riguarda le funzionalita' presumo che si equivalgano.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Lasciando stare la parte "politica" del rapporto tra Compiz e Beryl ... se posso darti l'esito del mio smanettare con entrambi (uso kde pure io) ...

Compiz ha un approccio piu minimale (o piu pulito) ... nel suo sviluppo si stanno occupando ancora molto del Core del programma ... senza fare viaggiare la fantasia su concetti profondi in "interface design".

Beryl sarà pure piu cialtronesco nell'approccio ... ma, metabolizzando lo "state of the art" di compiz ... si concentra sui tools e sui plugins ... sfruttandone applicativamente le caratteristiche (diciamo ... Con alterni risultati).

Nel complesso Beryl è piu veloce e reattivo (soprattutto su macchine non particolarmente carrozzate) ... anche se il dibattito sulle ragioni per cui questo avviene ... sarebbe automaticamente destinato a diventare un Flame.

Io ho optato per beryl ... disattivando molta della fuffa di cui lo hanno riempito ... e devo dire che è sufficentemente minimale/elegante/veloce/stabile

----------

## misterwine

Li ho provati entrambi... alla fine mi hanno stufato   :Laughing: 

Comunque ti consiglio beryl... Innanzitutto perchè è gnome-free e poi perchè, anche se pieno di artifizi inutili attivi di default, mi sembrava più reattivo e personalizzabile.

La decisione sta a te comunque... nulla ti vieta di provarli entrambi e poi rimanere con quello che più si adatta alle tue esigenze!

Ciao

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

oggi come oggi anche compiz Ã¨ gnome free. fino a qualche tempo fa non lo era sicuramente dato che provando ad installarlo si voleva tirare giÃ¹ mezzo gnome (io uso kde). oggi invece Ã¨ cosÃ¬

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv compiz

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.8  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70  USE="-debug" 216 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glitz-0.5.6  449 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="kde svg -dbus -debug -gnome" 706 kB

Total: 4 packages (4 new), Size of downloads: 1,370 kB
```

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> compiz che c'e' in portage ha dipenze alcune librerie di gnome, mentre beryl e' gnomefree, per quanto riguarda le funzionalita' presumo che si equivalgano.

 

due errori fondamentali: le nuove versioni di compiz sono state slegate da KDE, e compiz, rispetto a beryl è molto più stabile, pulito, ed usabile (il motivo di queste tre osservazioni era già stato fatto, a suo tempo, in un altro thread simile)

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> oggi come oggi anche compiz Ã¨ gnome free. fino a qualche tempo fa non lo era sicuramente dato che provando ad installarlo si voleva tirare giÃ¹ mezzo gnome (io uso kde). oggi invece Ã¨ cosÃ¬
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv compiz
> 
> ...

 

beh tanto meglio, come non detto.

----------

## Bionicle

Ho provato compiz in kde ma.. come faccio a modificare le impostazioni, aggiungere effetti o toglierne (senza installare mezzo gnome)? devo fare da linea di comando? devo caricare le impostazioni in uno script all'avvio?

CIao

----------

## Ic3M4n

credo che sia sufficiente utilizzare compiz-settings

----------

## Bionicle

l'ho installato compiz-settings ma appena lo apro mi dice:

 *Quote:*   

> Compiz is not installed correctly!
> 
> the compiz gconf schema appers not to be installed correctly
> 
> are you sure compiz is installed with gconf support?
> ...

 

questo non ho capito cosa significa, io ho installato gnome-base/gconf devo fare qualche cosa in particolare?

CIao

----------

## guerro

Ho tentato di far andare entrabi i WM, ma beryl mi crasha miserrimamente (dimenticavo di fornirvi un'info importantissima   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:   : HO UN AMD TURION64 X2 che ovviamente mi fà adottare l'architettura amd64) e compiz non risco a farlo caricare, seguendo alcune guide trovate su google tra cui quella di gentoo-wiki, arrivo ad un punto in cui mi compare una schermata completamente nera con il solo mouse che funziona, ma niente icone, niente di niente....   (per lo meno non crasha, x cui considerando il fatto che a quanto pare è gnomefree credo starò su compiz, devo solo farlo funzionare   :Razz:   :Wink:  )

A proposito qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi una guida corretta di compiz per la mia architettura?

----------

## Nuitari

guerro io posso dirti che ho amd64 (anche se single core) e mi funziona egregiamente beryl.

Credo che sia una causa della tua scheda video piu che dell'architettura usata.

----------

## guerro

che scheda video hai Nuitari? Io ho una nVidia 7200 Go....

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Nuitari

 *guerro wrote:*   

> che scheda video hai Nuitari? Io ho una nVidia 7200 Go....

 

nvidia 6200

la tua è molto più nuova non dovresti avere problemi...hai seguito le guide sul gentoo wiki vero?

----------

## guerro

si, le ho seguite....

l'unica variazione che ho fatto è stata quella di inserire la chiave KDEWM=/usr/local/bin/compiz-decorator (creato ad hoc come indicato nella guida) nel file /etc/env.d/45kdepaths-3.5 e nel file /etc/env.d/45kdepaths-3.5-emul (a proposito sembra che quello che comanda sia l'emul..  bah...)

----------

## Nuitari

beh io compiz non l'ho provato, ma quelli se è come beryl son solo i comandi per l'autopartenza.

Dovresti secondo me lanciare beryl da terminale e vedere quali errori ti vengono scritti su di esso, poi da lì si può cominciare a capire qualcosa. 

Poi io non son tanto esperto, se qualcuno ne sà più di me consigli pure ehehe

----------

## Cazzantonio

Scusate per la domanda di un ignorante ma approfitto di questo thread...

Uno di questi due (beryl e compiz) può essere usato su wm "light" tipo windowmaker? Devo per forza usare roba tipo gnome, kde o xfce?

----------

## misterwine

@Cazzantonio: da quel che ne so no... diciamo che non ho capito bene il loro funzionamento... però dovrebbero essere entrambi dei wm... con dei window decorator (emerald per beryl e... gnome/gtk-window-decorator per compiz). Per esempio mi sembra che stanno cercando di integrare la funzione di 3d composite oltre che di window manager in metacity e kwin... penso che bisognerebbe fare una cosa simile pure per windowmaker, fluxbox ecc...

Comunque queste parole provengono da uno che ha letto qua e la e forse ci ha capito ben poco!

Scusate se son andato un pò OT... bye

----------

## Dece

@Cazzantonio: qui dice che con fluxbox non si può...

Per rimanere "leggero" pui sempre utilizzare solamente X + beryl  :Smile: 

----------

## guerro

FUNZIONAAAA!!!!!

alla fine è bastato utilizzare i driver nVidia 1.0.9746 (marcati ancora instabili)!!

TUTTO CIO' MI RIEMPIE DI GIOA   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Dece wrote:*   

> @Cazzantonio: qui dice che con fluxbox non si può...
> 
> Per rimanere "leggero" pui sempre utilizzare solamente X + beryl 

 

Non è tanto per rimanere leggero è che io uso windowmaker e non vorrei cambiare un wm a cui sono abituato e che funziona bene... Chiedevo solo se era possibile integrare in modo semplice qualche funzione (mi piacerebbe il tipo di organizzazione delle finestre che vedo nelle varie presentazioni) sotto windowmaker. A quanto pare sembra di no quindi niente compiz o beryl che sia per me   :Wink: 

----------

## misterwine

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> mi piacerebbe il tipo di organizzazione delle finestre che vedo nelle varie presentazioni

 

A meno che non ti abbia frainteso, forse skippy può fare al caso tuo... e magari ci sono altri progetti similari. Se poi vuoi le trasparenze ti puoi appoggiare a xcompmgr.

----------

## guerro

Ora che Compiz sembra funzionare, mi sorge un dubbio:

ho visto che nella guida sul wiki per configurarlo utilizza il comando gconftool-2 passandogli una stringa con i plugin installati....

da quello che ho potuto vedere però alcuni plugin richiedono dei parametri di configurazione che pare possano essere gestiti al meglio tramite compiz-settings. Il fatto è che impostando i valori da applicazione non viene sortito alcun effetto. Voi come riuscite a configurare compiz?

RISOLTO, E' SEGNALATO COME BUG (è anche spiegato come ovviare alla cosa...)

----------

## riverdragon

Io (essendo utente gnome) uso gconf-editor, ho notato che compiz-settings non mi funziona ancora abbastanza bene.

----------

